# frontline for very small pup



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

I have a 14 wk old puppy, only weighs 2 1/2 lbs. but she is biting and scratching as if she has fleas. I've not seen any, but she did just get treated for tapeworms so I know she's been exposed. I've used Frontline Plus in the past and have had great results, but I've never put it on a dog this small. the smallest dose is for a dog up to 22 lbs. It just seems so excessive for a pup that is 2 1/2 lbs. 
Has anyone bought larger doses of Frontline and figured out how much to use per lb. I'd read on a dog forum about someone doing this, but can't remember the forumula they used. 
Any advice? I'm leaning on the side of caution right now until I know if it is safe to treat a dog of this size and with how much.thanks


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I just use a few drops on my pups. Start out wth one and see how it goes.

The dosage on those things is, in my opinion, more than needed. have never used the full dosage on any of my dogs and still had good results.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

ok, what kind of a dog is 2.5 pounds at 14 weeks!?sis


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

It's a brussels griffon. It was a small pup. I've found affenpinschers and b.griffons to be slow in maturing. I have another b.Griffon pup that is 12 days older and she is 3.5 lbs. so I guess this one isn't that far behind. I just don't want to do something that will set it back even more. I was going to use just part of the vial, but not sure how much to use.


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Frontline is very hard to split up into smaller dosages, because it tends to seperate.
The smaller portion could well have more or less of the active ingredients.


Capstar would be a safer option. You can get it through your Vet.

From the site:
http://www.capstar.novartis.us/dog/en/about.shtml


> CAPSTAR is safe for puppies and kittens 4 weeks and older, weighing 2 pounds or greater, as well as for pregnant or nursing dogs and cats.



You dog may be old/large enough for Comfortis
http://www.comfortis4dogs.com/comfortis-product/
A far better prouduct, IMHO...But You should ask your vet first, because your dog is at the lowest age/size limits of the product.


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

I was also going to suggest Capstar. I've got the box right here..."Capstar is safe for use in dogs, puppies, cats, and kittens 4 weeks of age and older and 2 pounds of body weight or greater." Really good stuff!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Capstar kills the fleas on them at the time, but has no residual effect like Frontline.
And it's more expensive

Frontline packages usually tell how many ML's are in each dose. Simply divide by the poundage to get Ml/lb
Shake it up and draw it out with a needle and syringe


----------



## alpha phi (Oct 16, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Capstar kills the fleas on them at the time, but has no residual effect like Frontline.
> And it's more expensive


Yep...no greasy spot to pet!. And No worries about when to put it on.
You can't use frontline 2 days before or after a bath.
Capster only works for 24 hours, that is why I like the Comfortis better...it works for 30 days.


Our vet sells the frontline plus for $15 for the smallest dose, Capster $2. for the smallest dose, Comfortis $12 for the smallest dose.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, I've never heard of Comfortis. glad I asked.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Our vet sells the frontline plus for $15 for the smallest dose, Capster $2. for the smallest dose, Comfortis $12 for the smallest dose.


I buy my Frontline Plus here. It's cheaper if you buy 6 months worth at one time.
http://www.fsdpets.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=52_22_42

Largest size= 6 doses for $52 + shipping by USPS


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I do not use frontline plus on any pets of ours. We have been giving some ACV in our pets water an it seems to help keep the fleas an other boogers away. 
http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benefits.com/pet-care.html#fft
http://www.gomestic.com/Pets/Ten-Good-Reasons-to-Give-Your-Pet-Apple-Cider-Vinegar.30311
http://ezinearticles.com/?Benefits-to-Using-Apple-Cider-Vinegar-for-Your-Dogs-Health&id=729679


Also ACV has many other uses for all types of pets.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

how much acv do you put in per quart? I mentioned DE in the dog run to the vet or sprinkled on their food for intestinal worms and he just laughed. He generally is very open minded, but said he did not think DE worked at all. I've always used it, but I guess I don't know for sure if it worked or not.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

On my pug I put 1 teaspoon of ACV in his water now on a puppy I would say a little less. Go down to the next smallest spoon you have which would be 1/4 teaspoon. I would say.. Oh forgot to say I never have done quart size I just put water in my dog bowl an then measured out the ACV for him. 

Good Luck an be sure to check out them sites. I have never used DE on any animals.


----------



## affenpinschermom (May 10, 2002)

thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Frontline can be used on a dog after a bath as long as the dog is bone dry. The 2 day myth is just that. I have talked to the people at Frontline and they said the dog has to be dry but it can be applied the same day as a grooming. Now if I used harsh products that stripped coat oils I wouldn't but the producst we use usually end up putting oils into the coats/skin


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You don't even know if your puppy has fleas. Itching can be caused by food allergies. If you are feeding a corn based food, this could be the cause. 

Anyway, if your puppy did have a couple of fleas, they are gone now. If you are concerned, then rinse her with a solution of cider vinegar and water every couple of weeks. Not full strength because it will irritate bites or scratches.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Capstar kills the fleas on them at the time, but has no residual effect like Frontline.
> And it's more expensive
> 
> Frontline packages usually tell how many ML's are in each dose.  Simply divide by the poundage to get Ml/lb
> Shake it up and draw it out with a needle and syringe


Yep, that's what we do!


----------



## Steffiej (Jul 7, 2007)

You can also wash the puppy using dawn dish detergent. We had a baby bottle goat that came to us with fleas. We called several vets, most of whom didn't believe the goat could even have fleas, and finally found one who told us to use dawn dish detergent for shampoo. The fleas dropped off dead in their tracks right in the bath water!


----------



## Atropos4 (Oct 7, 2007)

HOTW said:


> Frontline can be used on a dog after a bath as long as the dog is bone dry. The 2 day myth is just that. I have talked to the people at Frontline and they said the dog has to be dry but it can be applied the same day as a grooming. Now if I used harsh products that stripped coat oils I wouldn't but the producst we use usually end up putting oils into the coats/skin


Makes me wonder why the drug represenitive from Mariel that frequents the vet clinic I worked at told us the opposite? He goes to clinic every couple of months and all of us had to sit in on the meetings. Shampoo whichever you use will strip natural oils off any animals skin. We were told to instruct clients to wait 1-2 days before application. We were also told that you could put the product on 24 hours before a bath but it would wash off. However, the product after applied works it's way over the dogs skin through glands. It may wash off but the glands hold the product and will push it back up to skin level a day or so after a bath (when the natural oils return.)

The Bayer rep. (Advantage) when asked said the same thing almost word for word.

I look out for the best interest of my grooming clients. I give them the knowledge I have straight from the drug rep. and they can choose to use the product in whichever way they want. I would hope they wouldn't waste their money and most of mine have switched to Comfortis and may start using the non prescription form called Program. I will test my dog on the Program first though, before recommending it to anyone. I do not take giving recommendations to my clients lightly as they trust me to take care of their pets. I tested the comfortis on my little feist, Victor, for a few months before highly reccomending Comfortis. 


To the OP. In our area frontline plus hasn't been working. I switched my kitties to Revolution and my dogs to Comfortis and haven't had a problem since.
Goodluck ^_^


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Atropos4 said:


> I look out for the best interest of my grooming clients. I give them the knowledge I have straight from the drug rep. and they can choose to use the product in whichever way they want. I would hope they wouldn't waste their money and most of mine have switched to Comfortis and may start using the non prescription form called Program. I will test my dog on the


Program doesn't kill adult fleas. It's just flea birth control. The Comfortis actually kills adult fleas.


----------



## Atropos4 (Oct 7, 2007)

GoldenMom said:


> Program doesn't kill adult fleas. It's just flea birth control. The Comfortis actually kills adult fleas.



Thanks ^_^ I just heard of Program through the petstore owner and she didn't know much about it. Just that they told her it was just like comfortis. I'll have to tell her before she makes a huge order. 

Have you heard of a non prescription version of Comfortis? I'd like to be able to offer it to my clients but for now I'm refering them to their vets to get it.


----------

